# Weather Focus 3: Winter storm safety tips



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/092520582_Weather Focus.png" border="0" /CLEVELAND -- This week is Winter Weather Awareness Week in Ohio and each day we are bringing you a different topic about winter weather. Today's topic is "Be Prepared...Before the storm strikes."img src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/K7LiqMs21Ko" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

